# Fenceline Hunters



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

wildthing said:


> Completely agree. He can hang stands wherever he wants on his property - it may not be ethical to hang them right on the line but it is legal.


What is more ethical, sitting in a stand along the property line and shooting at a deer in the field or sitting in the open field and shooting at a deer along the edge of the property line? A deer shot along the property line is definitely going to make a turn and head into the woods. Common sense tells me that I would rather have someone sitting along the property line and shooting away from my property.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> What is more ethical, sitting in a stand along the property line and shooting at a deer in the field or sitting in the open field and shooting at a deer along the edge of the property line? A deer shot along the property line is definitely going to make a turn and head into the woods. Common sense tells me that I would rather have someone sitting along the property line and shooting away from my property.


That is a good point MossyHorns but I was thinking they were bowhunting and shooting into the OP's property from the fence line. I believe that is illegal as well as unethical. If they set up on the line with the stands/blinds facing onto the neighbor farmer's property where they were not shooting onto the OP's property then we probably wouldn't be reading or discussing this. I don't believe that is the case here.

Case in point, when I bought my first 80 acre property, my neighbor who owned 600 acres had a rifle box blind set up 50' off of my line facing onto my property. I asked him to move it and he also refused. I wasn't happy about it and we never got along for several years. He finally quit hunting it and we came to agreement about what we could live with for hunting the property line. We get along great now and have not had any issues related to fence line hunting. As a side note .... a large tree blew over and center punched the blind in question...much to my delight, and he never bothered rebuilding it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> What is more ethical, sitting in a stand along the property line and shooting at a deer in the field or sitting in the open field and shooting at a deer along the edge of the property line? A deer shot along the property line is definitely going to make a turn and head into the woods. Common sense tells me that I would rather have someone sitting along the property line and shooting away from my property.


This is a great point. I took out two deer this year (DMP's) hunting near the farmer's property line. I positioned myself between the line, and where I suspected the targets to be. Had they been between me and the line, I would have passed. In both situations, I was shooting AWAY from the line and dropped both deer in their tracks. The farmer specifically told me, that he did not have permission to recover deer over the property line. 
So I agree, you can hunt a property line ethically with very little increased risk of non-recovery.
<----<<<


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Just for fun, everyone sing along now. Sign sign every where's a sign, trespassing neighbor don't cross the line. I own this I own that, it's all mine.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Musket said:


> Just for fun, everyone sing along now. *Sign sign every where's a sign,* trespassing neighbor don't cross the line. I own this I own that, it's all mine.


Never really liked that song any more than I liked trespassers...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Musket said:


> Just for fun, everyone sing along now. Sign sign every where's a sign, trespassing neighbor don't cross the line. I own this I own that, it's all mine.


LOL
This worth watching just to read the signs. I'll bet you laugh out loud several times.






L & O


----------



## OAKSnPINE (Dec 1, 2014)

DeerSlayer36 said:


> I think some tree cutting and stumps would be my first choice, fence distant second. This is Michigan 750k gun hunters and 350 K bow hunters plus our parcels are all small busted up there is going to be a lot of deer hunting competition. Watch TV series Fear thy Neighbor on investigative Discovery channel, I would try to avoid confrontation let local law enforcement handle any trespassing issues!


Law enforcement doesn't do jack squat with things like trespassing, small theft etc. Especially if you aren't a local landowner. I've had absolute clear proof and identification of local trespassers and cops basically dead ended my police report to protect a local scumbag. I've coughed up $1k dollars in stolen cameras and stands the last 3 years. Multiple police reports, I give them trucks, names, pictures and nothing ever happens. 

I have to deal with similar issues with line hunters, blinds and stands on my line with shooting lanes cut 20 yards into my property. No matter what you do it will never end. Dirt bag losers are always going to march around and do what they want and offer no respect to private property. I have loved habitat work and property improvement as much as hunting but I'm near close to throwing in the towel on the hole thing. I've lived and hunted in several other Midwest states over the last 15 years and nowhere is worse than MI. High volume of low life's that double as hunters. 

If you are committed to the war cut the heck out of your timber and hire an excavator to stack a 10 foot debris field along the entire line and make it 10 yards thick. It's a sad state when we have to do stupid things as that to try and protect our own land but that's the **** bag world we live in.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I like the 6' fence idea. After that is up, those stand locations might not seem too attractive.
At minimum I would have signage right in front of each of those stands; NO TRESPASSING, NO SHOOTING ACROSS PROPERTY LINES, NO RETRIEVAL OR TRACKING OF WOUNDED GAME. Also wouldn't allow them to track wounded game on to your place. One or two of those episodes, and those stand locations might not seem too attractive.

Hinge cutting or bulldozing trees along that line to make a wall of brush is another idea?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

wildthing said:


> That is a good point MossyHorns but I was thinking they were bowhunting and shooting into the OP's property from the fence line. I believe that is illegal as well as unethical. If they set up on the line with the stands/blinds facing onto the neighbor farmer's property where they were not shooting onto the OP's property then we probably wouldn't be reading or discussing this. I don't believe that is the case here.
> 
> Case in point, when I bought my first 80 acre property, my neighbor who owned 600 acres had a rifle box blind set up 50' off of my line facing onto my property. I asked him to move it and he also refused. I wasn't happy about it and we never got along for several years. He finally quit hunting it and we came to agreement about what we could live with for hunting the property line. We get along great now and have not had any issues related to fence line hunting. As a side note .... a large tree blew over and center punched the blind in question...much to my delight, and he never bothered rebuilding it.


The OP said there were 4 stands along his east property line, which were facing east (away from his property). I would totally agree with you if the stands were facing OP's property and they were shooting over the line. I would not bow hunt those stands, but I would definitely hunt with a firearm from them.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank God for public land! 

Did you ever stop to think that the farmer, may not be to pleased about having property managed to deer, right next to his source of income.....


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Plain and simple you have to find a die hard hunter who will hunt on your property and keep things in check. A land owner by himself cannot police the property 24-7. Some try but the locals know when you work, when you get groceries, when you go to church. That is prime time for them to hunt on your property. If you had one or two guys willing to hunt on your land and police the area it would improve the situation.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Thank God for public land!
> 
> Did you ever stop to think that the farmer, may not be to pleased about having property managed to deer, right next to his source of income.....


The farmer pays owns his land. The hunter owns his land. Each pays taxes and can manage their land the way that they choose to manage it.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> The OP said there were 4 stands along his east property line, which were facing east (away from his property). I would totally agree with you if the stands were facing OP's property and they were shooting over the line. I would not bow hunt those stands, but I would definitely hunt with a firearm from them.


Yep - you're right Mossy - I went back and read it again.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

If it really bothers you that bad I would bulldoze an 8' strip along the red line and then put up a six foot fence along the red line on your property line. You should get it surveyed though. That would stop everything I would think.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Robert Holmes said:


> The farmer pays owns his land. The hunter owns his land. Each pays taxes and can manage their land the way that they choose to manage it.


So he slaughters the deer to protect his crops, and the hunter next door keeps adding attractants to draw even more deer.....and everybody hates everybody.

Sounds reasonable. LMFAO !!!!!!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I know an 6' fence would be expensive, but since you have been dealing with this same issue for many years. I believe that would be legal since you would not be enclosing your property.
> I believe it was you a few years ago that I suggested to clear-cut and stump clear about 75 yards of the woodlot along the entire neighbor border and then plant alfalfa to keep the deer on your property or maybe at least away from his property until dark.
> At this point, are you mad enough to spend the money to win ?
> 
> L & O


I saw this in a thread about keeping deer out of your garden on the Michigan Non-Game Animals, Plants, and Scenery forum. I don't know how well it works, but others have said it does. They have taken monofilament fishing line and ran a few strings around their garden. Supposedly, the deer feel the line but don't see it. They don't like it and stay away.
Maybe it would be worth running several lines a foot or so apart along the length of the fence line where the tree stands are. Put the line a few or several feet inside your fence line. I should be a cheap alternative to a fence and the stand sitters won't see it. The hunters will run into it if they trespass.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

canyard said:


> Ahhhhhh ,good ole Michigan hunting season


Christian teaching says that we are to love our neighbor as we love ourselves. If everyone did that, we would have no problems at all. We obviously cannot change the heart of a neighbor, but what we can do is change ourselves. When you do that small things, and even big things don't bother you because you see the big picture. I've had my share of trespassers, illegal dumpings, stolen gear, etc. When we get upset all we do is damage ourselves. The other person doesn't change because we get angry. 

_Romans 12:19-21 
Do not take revenge, my dear friends, but leave room for God’s wrath, for it is written: “It is mine to avenge; I will repay,”says the Lord. On the contrary:
“If your enemy is hungry, feed him;
if he is thirsty, give him something to drink._*
In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.”
*
_ Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good._


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> The farmer pays owns his land. The hunter owns his land. Each pays taxes and can manage their land the way that they choose to manage it.


100% agree. He can put a zillion stands along that fence-line. I do not agree with fence-line hunting, but I am powerless to prevent it. The only way to express my displeasure is to go on record forbidding them from entering my property. They will, of course, ignore my orders. If/when I am made aware they may be on my property, I will summon the authorities. Hopefully, once or twice they will be caught and be forced to suffer the consequences. 

FYI...this farmer owns and/or leases many large parcels near my property. He has granted permission to other individuals to hunt on those parcels, which is his right. However, I am told by landowners adjacent to those parcels, that similar trespassing violations occur just as on my land. 

He may be a farmer and makes his living from the land. However, in my book, he is a pig because he arbitrarily dispatches these people to all these areas without the slightest amount of interest or respect surrounding his very own neighbors. He never instructs these people to do anything other than "go kill them deer boys." That makes him a pig first, a bad neighbor second, and a farmer third.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Maybe you can lease the hunting rights from the farmer?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Riva, I agree with property rights, that's not in question.

At the same time, that farmers concern is making a paycheck, and the same deer you guys are trying to attract and hold are eating dollars out of the farmers pocket. Is there a mutual beneficial solution.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

First off notify your local conservation officer about what is going on. The DNR has the right to not issue or pull the crop damage permits. Second I would put a tower blind on your property just off from the fence line and invest in a video camera. Put a few game cams on your property you have a never ending conflict that will be settled only when a few tickets are issued.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

The farmer has nothing to do with people trespassing on your land, its whoever does the trespassing, deer are a nausance to farmers, how would you like deer to eat part of your pay check, until the hunters are actually caught doing something illegal your thoughts mean nothing


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Riva said:


> I have written on this topic before however, the problem simply will not go away. In fact, hostilities between myself and my neighbor just became more intense.
> 
> Below is a pic of my east fence line. Anything to the left of the red line is my property. Anything to the right of the red line is my neighbor's. There is on my neighbor's side, a narrow strip of land about 18" wide where some trees grow. Beyond the 18" is open cop land.
> 
> ...




Tough situation... Your deer are eating his crops.

I know of a situation similar to yours... guy was hunting a fence line and was shooting as the deer stepped into the crop field, of course the deer would run back to cover and die. The shooter would trespass at night to retrieve the deer. He was on trail cameras multiple times. Landowner hired a bulldozer at $80/hr total of $600 to create a wall of downed trees just to cut off deer from going by this one stand. It effectively killed hunting on that piece of farm ground.

You could accomplish the same with a chainsaw.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

jmiller said:


> The farmer has nothing to do with people trespassing on your land, its whoever does the trespassing, deer are a nausance to farmers, how would you like deer to eat part of your pay check, until the hunters are actually caught doing something illegal your thoughts mean nothing



No, you are 100% wrong. He has everything to do with the trespassers. I am on record with him as saying that he must notify me anytime someone wants to enter my property. And, in my lifetime I have never refused permission to somebody making this request.

He is as much culpable in these matters because the people that he allows to hunt on his property ignore the stipulations that he and I agreed to years ago. Moreover, if he failed to notify these people of our arraignment, he's still at fault--because he should have. Starting to sink in?

I probably hunt 2 or 3 days per-year any more. Still, I allow certain people to hunt on my property when I am not there. They can't just go up there and hunt willy nilly. Rather, every time they want to hunt my land, they must call me first. I then give explicit instructions to every person hunting my land that they are NOT to track a deer on to a neighbor's property without calling me first. And, if they can't reach me, that's tough rocks--stay out! This is the reason a "very" close acquaintance of mine has never been invited to hunt, and/or given permission to hunt on my property again, despite his repeated request. Frankly, I don't like having to apologize to my neighbors for one of my guest's egregious actions. Apparently, my neighbor does not think it is so egregious.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

You can pick up 4' x 100' rolls of bright orange snow fencing at home depot. A few cheap
poles / stakes every 30', I think that would get your point across. You could also 
inspect the fence from a distance to see if its down and/or been damaged
by trespassers. 

Once the snow starts flying, the drifts will be 6' deep along the tree line in no time


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Might be time to move on to another parcel of land if you don't like the fence line hunters, around farm land your going to have that no matter where you go. Farmers see deer as an animal who hurts there income and want them all dead do you blame them? Seems for a person who only hunts 2-3 times a year you might wanna find something a little closer to home to A. Hunt more and B. Give you the opportunity to watch it more and confront the real people causing "your problem". Sounds like a sucky situation though.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

All of this drama over 2-3 times a year?

Why aren't I even surprised? I can just picture that farmer laughing his azz off and giving his wife his opinion of the neighbor which amounts to not much more than F-him..lol


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

wildthing said:


> That is a good point MossyHorns but I was thinking they were bowhunting and shooting into the OP's property from the fence line. I believe that is illegal as well as unethical. If they set up on the line with the stands/blinds facing onto the neighbor farmer's property where they were not shooting onto the OP's property then we probably wouldn't be reading or discussing this. I don't believe that is the case here.
> 
> Case in point, when I bought my first 80 acre property, my neighbor who owned 600 acres had a rifle box blind set up 50' off of my line facing onto my property. I asked him to move it and he also refused. I wasn't happy about it and we never got along for several years. He finally quit hunting it and we came to agreement about what we could live with for hunting the property line. We get along great now and have not had any issues related to fence line hunting. As a side note .... a large tree blew over and center punched the blind in question...much to my delight, and he never bothered rebuilding it.


So your telling me as soon as you purchased 80 acres next to a guy who owned 600 for some period of time and had a blind 50ft off your new property line with him you actually went and asked him to move it?? That's nuts and I would never of attempted that. I don't agree with you on this. Sometimes you can't do anything about it.... I mean 50ft of ground is a lot and being new to the land and all.. Who knows. I'm glad your getting along together now though


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

wildthing said:


> Completely agree. He can hang stands wherever he wants on his property - it may not be ethical to hang them right on the line but it is legal. However, the law also favors the OP in that if they enter his property, even to retrieve a deer, they are trespassing and subject to the consequences of the law. He has told the neighbor that they are not allowed on his property and if they violate that warning he needs to prosecute them for it. Who was it that said: *"If you wanna dance .... you gotta pay the fiddler"?*


Trespassing is indeed against the law but before anyone is cited, I'm pretty sure there will be a warning to the offending party unless Riva can get a CO or local LEO to come to house and then go to the neighbors and explain trespassing to him at which point the neighbor is fair warned


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> .


error


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Riva said:


> No, you are 100% wrong. He has everything to do with the trespassers. I am on record with him as saying that he must notify me anytime someone wants to enter my property. And, in my lifetime I have never refused permission to somebody making this request.
> 
> He is as much culpable in these matters because the people that he allows to hunt on his property ignore the stipulations that he and I agreed to years ago. Moreover, if he failed to notify these people of our arraignment, he's still at fault--because he should have. Starting to sink in?
> 
> I probably hunt 2 or 3 days per-year any more. Still, I allow certain people to hunt on my property when I am not there. They can't just go up there and hunt willy nilly. Rather, every time they want to hunt my land, they must call me first. I then give explicit instructions to every person hunting my land that they are NOT to track a deer on to a neighbor's property without calling me first. And, if they can't reach me, that's tough rocks--stay out! This is the reason a "very" close acquaintance of mine has never been invited to hunt, and/or given permission to hunt on my property again, despite his repeated request. Frankly, I don't like having to apologize to my neighbors for one of my guest's egregious actions. Apparently, my neighbor does not think it is so egregious.


Riva, I agree with property rights, that's not in question. Trespassing is trespassing and you should prosecute any and all.

When you say you're on "record", is that your personal record or is there an actual record? Holding the farmer responsible for anything seems like a stretch.

Question regarding holding the farmer responsible for what his hunters do... Is he responsible? You seem sure that he is. What can the law do to him for his hunters trespassing your land? Do you have some decades old agreement in writing? Just a friendly (at the time) hand shake? Something on the books already?

With him being a large farmer in the area I am sure he has a long list of locals who would love to hunt his farm land and if you bust one there will be others to replace that person. It's unlikely you would have any chance to prosecute unless you have proof of trespassing. Got any trail camp pics or just your neighbors calling you about seeing flash lights in the woods? Can you get a local LEO to patrol your property?

In the end, unless you physically block off his property or live on your property with night vision goggles 24/7, it's probably a losing battle. And to compliment Jimbo, that farmer is laughing about all this while you get worked up.

A tough spot for sure. I'm interested in what the law can do without catching these trespassers in the act which so few are ever actually caught


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Riva said:


> No, you are 100% wrong. He has everything to do with the trespassers. I am on record with him as saying that he must notify me anytime someone wants to enter my property. And, in my lifetime I have never refused permission to somebody making this request.
> 
> He is as much culpable in these matters because the people that he allows to hunt on his property ignore the stipulations that he and I agreed to years ago. Moreover, if he failed to notify these people of our arraignment, he's still at fault--because he should have. Starting to sink in?
> 
> I probably hunt 2 or 3 days per-year any more. Still, I allow certain people to hunt on my property when I am not there. They can't just go up there and hunt willy nilly. Rather, every time they want to hunt my land, they must call me first. I then give explicit instructions to every person hunting my land that they are NOT to track a deer on to a neighbor's property without calling me first. And, if they can't reach me, that's tough rocks--stay out! This is the reason a "very" close acquaintance of mine has never been invited to hunt, and/or given permission to hunt on my property again, despite his repeated request. Frankly, I don't like having to apologize to my neighbors for one of my guest's egregious actions. Apparently, my neighbor does not think it is so egregious.


Now that I agree with Riva


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Riva said:


> .............
> .


So, is this property still for sale ? Back in the early summer I was prepared to offer 269K. Now, knowing more about your neighbor, would you take 159K ?

L & O


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

petronius said:


> I saw this in a thread about keeping deer out of your garden on the Michigan Non-Game Animals, Plants, and Scenery forum. I don't know how well it works, but others have said it does. They have taken monofilament fishing line and ran a few strings around their garden. Supposedly, the deer feel the line but don't see it. They don't like it and stay away.
> Maybe it would be worth running several lines a foot or so apart along the length of the fence line where the tree stands are. Put the line a few or several feet inside your fence line. I should be a cheap alternative to a fence and the stand sitters won't see it. The hunters will run into it if they trespass.


He could always go to the salon and barber shops and hang human hair all down the property line. Heck spray cologne all over it too!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> So, is this property still for sale ? Back in the early summer I was prepared to offer 269K. Now, knowing more about your neighbor, would you take 159K ?
> 
> L & O


Actually, now that I have "cleared up" my "bad neighbor" scenario, the propriety is even more desirable and consequentially, the price has gone up to $366,995 for the 90 acres!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Riva said:


> No, you are 100% wrong. He has everything to do with the trespassers. I am on record with him as saying that he must notify me anytime someone wants to enter my property. And, in my lifetime I have never refused permission to somebody making this request.
> 
> He is as much culpable in these matters because the people that he allows to hunt on his property ignore the stipulations that he and I agreed to years ago. Moreover, if he failed to notify these people of our arraignment, he's still at fault--because he should have. Starting to sink in?
> 
> I probably hunt 2 or 3 days per-year any more. Still, I allow certain people to hunt on my property when I am not there. They can't just go up there and hunt willy nilly. Rather, every time they want to hunt my land, they must call me first. I then give explicit instructions to every person hunting my land that they are NOT to track a deer on to a neighbor's property without calling me first. And, if they can't reach me, that's tough rocks--stay out! This is the reason a "very" close acquaintance of mine has never been invited to hunt, and/or given permission to hunt on my property again, despite his repeated request. Frankly, I don't like having to apologize to my neighbors for one of my guest's egregious actions. Apparently, my neighbor does not think it is so egregious.


Never refusing permission to anyone making the request...
Dang Riva. Now that is very generous ,seriously , and I must think the better of you for it.
Good luck.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a solution. I'll get out there and hold down that east property line a couple evenings a week for ya. I'll make sure nothing gets through for them to shoot. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Riva said:


> Actually, now that I have "cleared up" my "bad neighbor" scenario, the propriety is even more desirable and consequentially, the price has gone up to $366,995 for the 90 acres!


Them's some spensive oats there Mr..


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Riva, I agree with property rights, that's not in question. Trespassing is trespassing and you should prosecute any and all.
> 
> When you say you're on "record", is that your personal record or is there an actual record? Holding the farmer responsible for anything seems like a stretch.
> 
> ...



No.. It's a "gentleman's handshake" ....one that I will never forget and one, I hope, that he would always remember.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Riva said:


> Actually, now that I have "cleared up" my "bad neighbor" scenario, the propriety is even more desirable and consequentially, the price has gone up to $366,995 for the 90 acres!


 The free advice given here was worth 100K. Ya can't beat that. 

L & O


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Chromelander said:


> This thread is quite entertaining! I like how they are already pissed off at each other and the season hasn't even started.
> How you gonna feel Riva. When you shoot a big buck and it dies 10ft in that field and you can't go get it? Course you would never trespass.


I already shared that I don't hunt that side of the property solely because of those hunters. However, if by some improbable chance a deer I shot ran a full half mile and on to his property, I guess that would be the end of it. There is no inalienable right to go on to somebody else's land to recover a deer. I knew this before all this skank occurred last weekend. Now, my neighbor knows it, however, I fully expect his crew to ignore it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chromelander said:


> This thread is quite entertaining! I like how they are already pissed off at each other and the season hasn't even started.
> How you gonna feel Riva. When you shoot a big buck and it dies 10ft in that field and you can't go get it? Course you would never trespass.


Look at it this way. If the property line was crossed to retrieve a deer and now one saw it, did it really happen? It is sort of like a tree falling in the forest. If no one is there to hear it, does it really make a sound?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Geez, my neighbor, to the north, lets me plant a food plot on the back half of his property where it connects to mine. My other neighbor, to the south, lets me do whatever I want for hunting on his place as well. In fact, when I asked him if I could put up a treestand on his property one time, his reply was, "that's our property (meaning his and mine), do as you please with it." Likewise, I let him mow a 4-wheeler trail on my property for his daughters to ride. Sorry you don't have neighbors like me.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Geez, my neighbor, to the north, lets me plant a food plot on the back half of his property where it connects to mine. My other neighbor, to the south, lets me do whatever I want for hunting on his place as well. In fact, when I asked him if I could put up a treestand on his property one time, his reply was, "that's our property (meaning his and mine), do as you please with it." Likewise, I let him mow a 4-wheeler trail on my property for his daughters to ride. Sorry you don't have neighbors like me.


Maybe it's:
"Sorry your neighbor doesn't have neighbors like me"


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

Chromelander said:


> This thread is quite entertaining! I like how they are already pissed off at each other and the season hasn't even started.
> How you gonna feel Riva. When you shoot a big buck and it dies 10ft in that field and you can't go get it? Course you would never trespass.


Nah, he's gonna shoot the buck and the hunters on the other property line are going to tag it and keep it. Since they know he's all crazy they will be less willing to help him out as well.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hoytman5 said:


> Geez, my neighbor, to the north, lets me plant a food plot on the back half of his property where it connects to mine. My other neighbor, to the south, lets me do whatever I want for hunting on his place as well. In fact, when I asked him if I could put up a treestand on his property one time, his reply was, "that's our property (meaning his and mine), do as you please with it." Likewise, I let him mow a 4-wheeler trail on my property for his daughters to ride. Sorry you don't have neighbors like me.


 I love these threads. My son and grandson hunt the back of one of our fields. Since there is no cover in the field he just put his blind in the neighbors woods where he would have a good view of the field. The neighbor hunts on the other back corner.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Keep it up and one of them is going to shoot "Riva"

Question: Would it be wrong to shoot "Riva" on his own property and retrieve him without permission?


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Keep it up and one of them is going to shoot "Riva"
> 
> Question: Would it be wrong to shoot "Riva" on his own property and retrieve him without permission?


Answer: 'Yes' to the shooting Riva part and 'no" to the retrieving without permission part. 

View attachment 227135


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

So what's the law as it pertains to posting ones property


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Riva said:


> 100% agree. He can put a zillion stands along that fence-line. I do not agree with fence-line hunting, but I am powerless to prevent it. The only way to express my displeasure is to go on record forbidding them from entering my property. They will, of course, ignore my orders. If/when I am made aware they may be on my property, I will summon the authorities. Hopefully, once or twice they will be caught and be forced to suffer the consequences.
> 
> FYI...this farmer owns and/or leases many large parcels near my property. He has granted permission to other individuals to hunt on those parcels, which is his right. However, I am told by landowners adjacent to those parcels, that similar trespassing violations occur just as on my land.
> 
> He may be a farmer and makes his living from the land. However, in my book, he is a pig because he arbitrarily dispatches these people to all these areas without the slightest amount of interest or respect surrounding his very own neighbors. He never instructs these people to do anything other than "go kill them deer boys." That makes him a pig first, a bad neighbor second, and a farmer third.


If he is leasing land to farm from other land owners maybe you could talk to the owners he is leasing from. I'm not 100% sure but I thought someone told me when I was younger that the property owner gives permission to hunt not the farmer leasing the property, I could be wrong. Can anybody clarify. Was thinking this would be an alternative than having to deal with said farmer.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

JasonSlayer said:


> If he is leasing land to farm from other land owners maybe you could talk to the owners he is leasing from. I'm not 100% sure but I thought someone told me when I was younger that the property owner gives permission to hunt not the farmer leasing the property, I could be wrong. Can anybody clarify. Was thinking this would be an alternative than having to deal with said farmer.


When it comes to a lease, the leaseholder is the person having control of the property, but it would depend on the terms of the lease who could give permission to hunt. After all, the game on the property are not owned by the land owner or leaseholder. They belong to the state.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Riva said:


> I already shared that I don't hunt that side of the property solely because of those hunters. However, if by some improbable chance a deer I shot ran a full half mile and on to his property, I guess that would be the end of it. There is no inalienable right to go on to somebody else's land to recover a deer. I knew this before all this skank occurred last weekend. Now, my neighbor knows it, however, I fully expect his crew to ignore it.


Agree 100%. Was wondering because a farmer that let's me hunt told me that no one including him or his family are allowed to hunt a 80 acre farm that he leases. Seen some massive bucks on that property but the lady that owned it was in her 80s and did not like hunting.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Chromelander said:


> This thread is quite entertaining! I like how they are already pissed off at each other and the season hasn't even started.
> How you gonna feel Riva. When you shoot a big buck and it dies 10ft in that field and you can't go get it? Course you would never trespass.



View attachment 227155


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> When it comes to a lease, the leaseholder is the person having control of the property, but it would depend on the terms of the lease who could give permission to hunt. ................


A lease to farm the land would not include the right to hunt the land. I'm sure some leases would include both, but my guess is that the vast majority do not. 2 totally separate leases......farming rights.......hunting rights.
I know in my area that many of the smaller farms lease the tillable land and the family then hunts the farm. I only know of one that leases the tillable land to a farmer and then leases the hunting rights to a hunter. The farmer farms. The hunter hunts. 
The big farmers who lease land will probably have plenty of their own land to hunt and would not need to lease hunting rights to additional land.

L & O


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

A good friend of mine is in a family that farms a little over 900 acres in my area and 600 acres of it is through lease deals on many parcels. They control hunting rights to those farms. There are some where they allow the original landowners family and the neighbor to continue to hunt just because their lease deal is so good and they do not want to make hard feelings and ruin a good thing. They also want the deer harvested.

I would think most farmers would require hunting rights just so they could have some control over the herd. If things are out now control they could apply for block permits etc... they also want the ability to kick trespassers off that cause damage. Quad riders deer hunters etc...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

*


R.J.M. said:



So what's the law as it pertains to posting ones property

Click to expand...

*

*NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994*

*324.73102 Entering or remaining on property of another; consent; exceptions.*

Sec. 73102.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon the property of another person, other than farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property, to engage in any recreational activity or trapping on that property without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, if either of the following circumstances exists:

*(a) The property is fenced or enclosed and is maintained in such a manner as to exclude intruders.

(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.*

(2) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property for any recreational activity or trapping without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, whether or not the farm property or wooded area connected to farm property is fenced, enclosed, or posted.

(3) On fenced or posted property or farm property, a fisherman wading or floating a navigable public stream may, without written or oral consent, enter upon property within the clearly defined banks of the stream or, without damaging farm products, walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstruction, including, but not limited to, a dam, deep hole, or a fence or other exercise of ownership by the riparian owner.

(4) A person other than a person possessing a firearm may, unless previously prohibited in writing or orally by the property owner or his or her lessee or agent, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog. In an action under section 73109 or 73110, the burden of showing that the property owner or his or her lessee or agent previously prohibited entry under this subsection is on the plaintiff or prosecuting attorney, respectively.

(5) Consent to enter or remain upon the property of another person pursuant to this section may be given orally or in writing. The consent may establish conditions for entering or remaining upon that property. Unless prohibited in the written consent, a written consent may be amended or revoked orally. If the owner or his or her lessee or agent requires all persons entering or remaining upon the property to have written consent, the presence of the person on the property without written consent is prima facie evidence of unlawful entry.


*History:* Add. 1995, Act 58, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 1998, Act 546, Eff. Mar. 23, 1999
*Popular Name:* Act 451
*Popular Name:* NREPA
*Popular Name:* Recreational Trespass Act


© 2015 Legislative Council, State of Michigan


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you Wildthing not sure if there is a ruling on the spacing of posted signage I will have to do some research when I return home Limited roaming minutes


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Farm leases and hunting leases are ussually seperate. You can right a lease however you want. My family only leases farming rights. My dad leases but only from other family member so we hunt it also bit don't have it in the lease.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no ruling on "spacing" to my knowledge. The key words are "posted in *a conspicuous manner..."
*
Obviously, this is somewhat subjective and leaves room for interpretation by whomever. I do know, as someone has already posted above, that when a C.O. comes out to investigate, if they do not believe the property is adequately posted in a _*conspicuous manner*_, not only will they not take any enforcement action, they many not even require the trespasser/s to leave the property. This happened to a friend of ours in Crawford County and the trespassers were back the next day - hunting again.
*
*


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The wood lot adjacent to farm land doesn't even need to be posted. Quite simple no signs are required for enforcement.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The wood lot adjacent to farm land doesn't even need to be posted. Quite simple no signs are required for enforcement.


Correct - Farms don't have to worry about fencing or posting. The recreational trespass act refers to recreational properties primarily.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The wood lot adjacent to farm land doesn't even need to be posted. Quite simple no signs are required for enforcement.


That is correct as long as the wood lot is connected to the farm. If it has a different owner, then it would have to be posted.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> A good friend of mine is in a family that farms a little over 900 acres in my area and 600 acres of it is through lease deals on many parcels. They control hunting rights to those farms. There are some where they allow the original landowners family and the neighbor to continue to hunt just because their lease deal is so good and they do not want to make hard feelings and ruin a good thing. They also want the deer harvested.
> 
> I would think most farmers would require hunting rights just so they could have some control over the herd. If things are out now control they could apply for block permits etc... they also want the ability to kick trespassers off that cause damage. Quad riders deer hunters etc...[/Quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

At one time the 18 behind me was leased to a farmer who told someone they could hunt there. I ran them off and then told the farmer I would not allow it as I would be the one hunting it. He knew that it was my way or he would no longer be farming that parcel. Our lease did not specify hunting rights one way or the other.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> At one time the 18 behind me was leased to a farmer who told someone they could hunt there. I ran them off and then told the farmer I would not allow it as I would be the one hunting it. He knew that it was my way or he would no longer be farming that parcel. Our lease did not specify hunting rights one way or the other.


Wait.... You owned the 18 acres and the farmer who was leasing your ground for farming practices only gave permission to someone else to hunt your land?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Wait.... You owned the 18 acres and the farmer who was leasing your ground for farming practices only gave permission to someone else to hunt your land?


I read it to say that the farmer with the farming lease made a mistake and gave someone permission to hunt the land. 
This would be no different than someone with a hunting lease telling another person that they could go ahead and farm the land without talking with the land owner. I doubt that this has ever happened. 

L & O


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> I read it to say that the farmer with the farming lease made a mistake and gave someone permission to hunt the land.
> This would be no different than someone with a hunting lease telling another person that they could go ahead and farm the land without talking with the land owner. I doubt that this has ever happened.
> 
> L & O


Yes, I couldn't imagine either of those things happening.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

petronius said:


> And the old guys at deer camp used to sprinkle Old Spice Aftershave on the deer runs and low hanging branches to draw the deer in.


I bet there walls are full of mature bucks!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> I read it to say that the farmer with the farming lease made a mistake and gave someone permission to hunt the land.
> This would be no different than someone with a hunting lease telling another person that they could go ahead and farm the land without talking with the land owner. I doubt that this has ever happened.
> 
> L & O


My Dad and I had permission to hunt an elderly woman neighbor of his for over 15 years without hitch...Neighbors being great neighbors...We were blessed for sure..As she got older, the greatest farmers in North Adams (just ask them) started clearly taking advantage of her with crappy lease prices and clearing out fence rows on land they leased from her...They gave permission to other hunters to hunt her land one year as I'm sure they were double dipping her... She always told my Dad and I no other hunters but us...The confrontation that year with the farmers was not pretty...Farmers leasing hunting rights of disadvantage land owners happens..I've seen it first hand...These same guys ride around with rifles in their combines while harvesting also...Seen that to...These kind of scoundrels are alive and well in farm country..


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Riva said:


> I have written on this topic before however, the problem simply will not go away. In fact, hostilities between myself and my neighbor just became more intense.
> 
> Below is a pic of my east fence line. Anything to the left of the red line is my property. Anything to the right of the red line is my neighbor's. There is on my neighbor's side, a narrow strip of land about 18" wide where some trees grow. Beyond the 18" is open cop land.
> 
> ...


The same - and I mean exact same thing happened to my brothers 40 acres. The neighbor owns zero woods - zero - all ag - rarely hunts and is actually a great family friend who just can not refuse being kind by letting anyone that asks hunt his 800 plus acres of ag land. We've asked him to establish certain ground rules but he's elderly and could never enforce them anyways. Usually, after mid to late October, his crops are gone and the land is chisel plowed - no way your going to see a deer, and if you do, where did it come from and where's it going - definately not on chisel plowed ag land - are you following me?
Unfortunately, everyone sets up on a trees growing out of the fence line bordering his and my brothers property line. I get it - they don't know us and do not have a dog in the fight but they do have permission from the farmer. Don't want to give bad advise on a public forum but we took the bull by the horns and eliminated certain aspects that enabled or facilitated fence line sitting. We learned to recognize certain vehicles and when spotted we would "cut firewood, ride ATV's or walk dogs legally on our 40 acres. Then came the pop up and box blinds set up strategically near runways on the fence line, ok, we returned fire with hang ons virtually over top of them just inside our wooded 40, which rarely if ever get used - but do send an ominous message. Then came the elevated box blinds or the firearm hunters staying in their vehicles just east of our property lines. My brother don't hunt - ever - but feels violated when he knows someone is egregiously disrespecting his 40 acres that he bought and pays taxes on - without at least having a conversation with him - so he spends a lot of time every October / November overly enjoying his property, especially on weekends. We deplore any aspect of hunter harassment, but also feel common courtesy and common sense must be at play when hunting land you don't even own or pay taxes on. Why be a victim? If you do nothing there will never be an end to it. In the years since we became proactive, these occurrences have slowed to a trickle and we've actually became cordial with a select few that still hunt the neighbors ag land, albeit with a few verbal guidelines and courtesies. It can be resolved if you get creative.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

sniper said:


> My Dad and I had permission to hunt an elderly woman neighbor of his for over 15 years without hitch...Neighbors being great neighbors...We were blessed for sure..As she got older, the greatest farmers in North Adams (just ask them) started clearly taking advantage of her with crappy lease prices and clearing out fence rows on land they leased from her...They gave permission to other hunters to hunt her land one year as I'm sure they were double dipping her... She always told my Dad and I no other hunters but us...The confrontation that year with the farmers was not pretty...Farmers leasing hunting rights of disadvantage land owners happens..I've seen it first hand...These same guys ride around with rifles in their combines while harvesting also...Seen that to...These kind of scoundrels are alive and well in farm country..


I always had my rifle in the tractor and combine with me. Unloaded and in a case but I had it. Why does this bother you?


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

buggs said:


> The same - and I mean exact same thing happened to my brothers 40 acres. The neighbor owns zero woods - zero - all ag - rarely hunts and is actually a great family friend who just can not refuse being kind by letting anyone that asks hunt his 800 plus acres of ag land. We've asked him to establish certain ground rules but he's elderly and could never enforce them anyways. Usually, after mid to late October, his crops are gone and the land is chisel plowed - no way your going to see a deer, and if you do, where did it come from and where's it going - definately not on chisel plowed ag land - are you following me?
> Unfortunately, everyone sets up on a trees growing out of the fence line bordering his and my brothers property line. I get it - they don't know us and do not have a dog in the fight but they do have permission from the farmer. Don't want to give bad advise on a public forum but we took the bull by the horns and eliminated certain aspects that enabled or facilitated fence line sitting. We learned to recognize certain vehicles and when spotted we would "cut firewood, ride ATV's or walk dogs legally on our 40 acres. Then came the pop up and box blinds set up strategically near runways on the fence line, ok, we returned fire with hang ons virtually over top of them just inside our wooded 40, which rarely if ever get used - but do send an ominous message. Then came the elevated box blinds or the firearm hunters staying in their vehicles just east of our property lines. My brother don't hunt - ever - but feels violated when he knows someone is egregiously disrespecting his 40 acres that he bought and pays taxes on - without at least having a conversation with him - so he spends a lot of time every October / November overly enjoying his property, especially on weekends. We deplore any aspect of hunter harassment, but also feel common courtesy and common sense must be at play when hunting land you don't even own or pay taxes on. Why be a victim? If you do nothing there will never be an end to it. In the years since we became proactive, these occurrences have slowed to a trickle and we've actually became cordial with a select few that still hunt the neighbors ag land, albeit with a few verbal guidelines and courtesies. It can be resolved if you get creative.


You are a terrible neighbor. I assume you are only against someone who is harassing you while legally hunting? Obviously you have no problem harassing hunters. Also, those deer aren't yours. And deer often feed in chisel plowed fields.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ratherboutside said:


> I always had my rifle in the tractor and combine with me. Unloaded and in a case but I had it. Why does this bother you?


Why are you trying to pick a fight? It's no secret guys used to and a few still hunt illegally from combines. Maybe you didn't do anything illegal but many do.

But I do agree with some of what you're saying about the harassment. It's not the right way to handle the situation and often times will just further escalate the issue and cause more problems. We hunt fence rows on our two properties as well as our neighbors. One stand in particular is close to the neighbors stand. Last year he even had the gall to call me and ask me not to set in that stand because his mom wanted to set in the other. Wow, I should be pissed right? 

Some guys just need to get over themselves.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Why are you trying to pick a fight? It's no secret guys used to and a few still hunt illegally from combines. Maybe you didn't do anything illegal but many do.
> 
> But I do agree with some of what you're saying about the harassment. It's not the right way to handle the situation and often times will just further escalate the issue and cause more problems. We hunt fence rows on our two properties as well as our neighbors. One stand in particular is close to the neighbors stand. Last year he even had the gall to call me and ask me not to set in that stand because his mom wanted to set in the other. Wow, I should be pissed right?
> 
> Some guys just need to get over themselves.


Is he saying they were illegally hunting? If so I am on his side. My father has shot deer by getting out, taking the gun out and loading it. Then shooting from the ground. As long as you don't shoot from the combine, you are legal. I feel like people think that killing deer in this manner is wrong. 

I really am not trying to fight. I don't like when people pretend that people legally hunting is hurting them.

The whole hunting fence lines thing is ridiculous. People act like they own the deer. I just don't get it. Tresspassing is an issue and I feel sorry for Riva or anyone that has issue. 

I have a guy that hunts behind me that I told to put a stand in the fence row. It's the best location for him to afternoon hunt. I saw a nice 8 pt go through mine and walk to him. I texted him and told him it was coming. Biggest deer he's killed. First night in that stand. He was very happy. Here's the plot twist, I was happy for him. Imagine that.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ratherboutside said:


> Is he saying they were illegally hunting? If so I am on his side. My father has shot deer by getting out, taking the gun out and loading it. Then shooting from the ground. As long as you don't shoot from the combine, you are legal. I feel like people think that killing deer in this manner is wrong.
> 
> I really am not trying to fight. * I don't like when people pretend that people legally hunting is hurting them*.


I don't see what your dad did any different than guys lining up on the edge of the corn field as the combine takes it down. That happens all over the country, every year. I've done it and look forward to being able to partake, although it's always during bow season and I just try to be in a stand. No problem from me on that issue. A lot of guys don't wait to get off the combine to take that shot though, that's what he meant.

And to the bold sentence. There is a lot chest beating and smoke that gets blown in this forum and others. Half of the harassment threats that get made will never happen because it's easy to be a tough guy in the internet but not so easy in real life.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

"The same - and I mean exact same thing happened to my brothers 40 acres. The neighbor owns zero woods - zero - all ag - rarely hunts and is actually a great family friend who just can not refuse being kind by letting anyone that asks hunt his 800 plus acres of ag land. We've asked him to establish certain ground rules but he's elderly and could never enforce them anyways. Usually, after mid to late October, his crops are gone and the land is chisel plowed - no way your going to see a deer, and if you do, where did it come from and where's it going - definately not on chisel plowed ag land - are you following me?
Unfortunately, everyone sets up on a trees growing out of the fence line bordering his and my brothers property line. I get it - they don't know us and do not have a dog in the fight but they do have permission from the farmer. *Don't want to give bad advise on a public forum but we took the bull by the horns and eliminated certain aspects that enabled or facilitated fence line sitting. We learned to recognize certain vehicles and when spotted we would "cut firewood, ride ATV's or walk dogs legally on our 40 acres. Then came the pop up and box blinds set up strategically near runways on the fence line, ok, we returned fire with hang ons virtually over top of them just inside our wooded 40, which rarely if ever get used - but do send an ominous message.* Then came the elevated box blinds or the firearm hunters staying in their vehicles just east of our property lines. My brother don't hunt - ever - but feels violated when he knows someone is egregiously disrespecting his 40 acres that he bought and pays taxes on - without at least having a conversation with him - so he spends a lot of time every October / November overly enjoying his property, especially on weekends. We deplore any aspect of hunter harassment, but also feel common courtesy and common sense must be at play when hunting land you don't even own or pay taxes on. Why be a victim? If you do nothing there will never be an end to it. In the years since we became proactive, these occurrences have slowed to a trickle and we've actually became cordial with a select few that still hunt the neighbors ag land, albeit with a few verbal guidelines and courtesies. It can be resolved if you get creative."

I'm not sure which is worse. Actually behaving this way or admitting it on a public forum. Hunting is a hobby. it's only purpose is enjoyment. Grow the hell up.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I don't see what your dad did any different than guys lining up on the edge of the corn field as the combine takes it down. That happens all over the country, every year. I've done it and look forward to being able to partake, although it's always during bow season and I just try to be in a stand. No problem from me on that issue. A lot of guys don't wait to get off the combine to take that shot though, that's what he meant.
> 
> And to the bold sentence. There is a lot chest beating and smoke that gets blown in this forum and others. Half of the harassment threats that get made will never happen because it's easy to be a tough guy in the internet but not so easy in real life.


Agreed


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

ratherboutside said:


> You are a terrible neighbor. I assume you are only against someone who is harassing you while legally hunting? Obviously you have no problem harassing hunters. Also, those deer aren't yours. And deer often feed in chisel plowed fields.


If your going to hunt deer from an open, chisel plowed 80 acre field with zero cover, with your blind on my fence line facing my (brothers) property, and openly admitting as much when challenged, at least have the common courtesy to address what will happen when the deer is wounded and runs for cover on our wooded 40 to potentially die - which it will - unless its fatal shot. Do not assume that we're push-overs or enablers of unethical hunting practices. Ask permission first to recover your deer, establish rapport, introduce yourself, apply common sense before doing something that is deeply offensive to a God fearing, tax paying, legal land owning property owner.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> I'm not sure which is worse. Actually behaving this way or admitting it on a public forum. Hunting is a hobby. it's only purpose is enjoyment. Grow the hell up.


Expecting someone to ethically recover their legally shot deer that subsequently runs 5 yards from a chisel plowed field for cover on our land - which will most likely be the scenario - when wounded by yourself - by establishing permission before hand and I need to grow up? What am I missing. Establishing rapport and common courtesy before hand, again, what am I missing.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

buggs said:


> Expecting someone to ethically recover their legally shot deer that subsequently runs 5 yards from a chisel plowed field for cover on our land - which will most likely be the scenario - when wounded by yourself - by* establishing permission before hand and I need to grow up? What am I missing. Establishing rapport and common courtesy before hand*, again, what am I missing.


Seems reasonable. That neighbor may even return the favor.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

swampbuck said:


> A few years ago, hunting state land across the road from a farm. The owner used his truck to block deer that were trying to leave his plot to go my direction.


So, you were hunting trails leading to herd density increasing plots!?! :SHOCKED:
Maybe he was parking there because it was the least disturbing place for him to park, for his hunting? Usually farmers want others to kill deer.

I park near the public land, because it causes the least disturbance for my spots, as I typically can't hunt near my line with the public land. Too many smokers and coughers, with zero scent control.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

He wasnt parked, he was going back and forth along the fence trying to block the deer that were trying to go around him....to get to the fresh clear-cut I was in across the road.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Riva said:


> Good analogy.
> 
> BTW..somebody just sent me this picture. This is 100% accurate to my dilemma. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> View attachment 227310


I wish I was hunting the side of the fence that buck jumped over! He would be on my wall and I would send you a picture!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> He wasnt parked, he was going back and forth along the fence trying to block the deer that were trying to go around him....to get to the fresh clear-cut I was in across the road.


Hmmmmmm. I'm having a difficult time believing that story swampbuck. 

L & O


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Sounds like both parties are being vindictive a-holes!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Riva, anything new with this problem ? Is the property still for sale ?

L & O


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Riva, anything new with this problem ? Is the property still for sale ?
> 
> L & O



I assume they were still there. However, with a bad foot and, the start of my new biz, I did not make it out hunting 1 day this year.

And yes, they place is for sale.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

In Michigan with a ton of small properties and thousands of hunters I bet it's pretty common. I've seen on every property in southern mi farmland. I would create very thick escape cover on your line and post it. The deer will know where it's safe from a lack of human scent on your side of the fence. Also create a food plot that will draw them away from that farm field that you never hunt over so the deer always feel safe and don't smell human scent there. I didn't read thru the whole thread maybe someone already made these suggestions. Unfortunately line sitters are a reality especially in southern mi. Just try to make the best of your property and don't let them ruin your season. Good luck


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

...fence it and post it.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Riva said:


> I assume they were still there. However, with a bad foot and, the start of my new biz, I did not make it out hunting 1 day this year.
> 
> And yes, they place is for sale.
> 
> ...



New biz?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hoping that foot is getting better for ya Riva.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

motdean said:


> New biz?


Riva has Embassy Spirits. He is importing Sovrano ********** Original Liqueur and Sovrano ********** Cream from New Zealand and also handling Somrus Indian Cream liqueur.

Follow these threads. 

********** LIQUEUR

Finally in the Booze Business

It's here. **********, that is.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I find it entertaining that someone who uses their land for recreation would try and tell someone who uses their land to put food on the table to stop killing the things stealing his money. Specially due to the fact that id bet the purchase of said recreational land never would have taken place if the farms were not around to increase the deer numbers in the area.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Riva: seeing the pictures of the nice buck taken over the weekend next to your property, did this problem ever get taken care of ? I know this is an old post, but it came to my mind as I was following the current buck story.

L & O


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> Riva: seeing the pictures of the nice buck taken over the weekend next to your property, did this problem ever get taken care of ? I know this is an old post, but it came to my mind as I was following the current buck story.
> 
> L & O


It's different when trying to advertise land for sale...


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Riva: seeing the pictures of the nice buck taken over the weekend next to your property, did this problem ever get taken care of ? I know this is an old post, but it came to my mind as I was following the current buck story.
> 
> L & O


I dont know. Again, I have not stepped foot on the property in 3 years so, I dont know what's
going on up there.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Trout King said:


> It's different when trying to advertise land for sale...


42.4768° N, 83.1500° W

Drive over and take a look. It's definitely worth the price.


----------

